# failed to connect to a windows service



## thomashomer1986 (Oct 8, 2011)

every so often when i turn my pc on it takes a few extra minutes to boot up, and then im greeted with a notification which says: 

'failed to connect to a windows service'

i then have no wireless connections available at all. the only thing that seems to fix it is by doing a system restore to the most recent restore point, everything works fine then. however im doing this every 2 or 3 days! what is wrong with windows!? why does it seem to just change things by itself all the time. its not like im even doing a lot on it, i only use it for uni work, CAD and a bit of internet browsing (no dodgy sites either!) its brand new as well, i've only had it 3 weeks! 

im using windows 7 by the way, and i have full administrator rights, im the only user account set up.


----------



## Raddy13 (Aug 6, 2009)

When you get into Windows, hit Windows Key + R and type in "cmd". A command prompt will pop up. When it does type:

```
C:\Documents and settings\user>netsh winsock reset
```
And press enter. Reboot your computer and see if the problem persists.


----------



## thomashomer1986 (Oct 8, 2011)

ok cheers will give that a try and let you know if it doesnt work!


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Raddys* instructions are for Windows XP. In W/7 go to Start/Search and type *CMD* right click the *CMD.exe* icon in the Search Results and *Run As Administrator*.
In the Command Prompt type *netsh int ip reset c:\resetlog.txt* and press enter.Restart the computer. or run the Microsoft FixIt Tool


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, well you do need to run as administrator as Spunk said, however as you can connect I doubt it is a tcp stack problem so to repair Winsock (Reg parameters rewritten), the command:-


```
netsh winsock reset
```
 (press enter) is correct for Vista Seven. BTW netsh cmds take immediately no need to restart, although I always recommend it (good practice).


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, it is also possible that your network card needs new drivers, you can get them from the manufacturers web site, or post details here we will assist.


----------



## thomashomer1986 (Oct 8, 2011)

im still having the problem, every few days my computer is taking longer to boot up and im greeted with this message:









the only way i know how to fix it is by doing system restore, but i dont want to keep doing this every few days! because when i do, my antivirus software is corrupted so it needs a reinstall. also windows usually has an automatic update which sometimes ends up reversing it!
i hate windows sometimes, why does it have to keep changing itself? cant it just work? it was working when i switched it off!

i appreciate the help i have been given so far, it seems to have made it last longer than 2 days, but still not removed the problem altogether.


----------



## thomashomer1986 (Oct 8, 2011)

sorry forgot to mention that my network card drivers are up to date


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, go to start, search and type eventvwr.msc press enter tell us what references your problem in event viewer. Full message please.


----------



## thomashomer1986 (Oct 8, 2011)

hi jenae thanks for replying. sorry i dont understand what message you want me to give you. i have the event viewer up, and am looking at the 'summary of administrative events' tab. with 4 options, 'error' 'warning' 'information' 'audit success'
which of these lists do you want?


----------



## thomashomer1986 (Oct 8, 2011)

hi, i am still stuck with this problem, it still keeps happening. any help at all?


----------



## tyza (Jun 9, 2008)

you can copy each of the troubled events out and paste them here .

windows logs > system > problematic events 

she will be looking for warnings and most likely the error ones.

start with the red error messages , you might want to look for ones specifically related to 
windows service

anyway , it is possible that you might be infected if you are continuously having your system settings changing by itself as you have pointed out ,

might want to go into detail as to what other settings you came across that has changed.


----------



## thomashomer1986 (Oct 8, 2011)

i've gone into windows logs > system > but cant seem to find any problematic events. there are over 23,000 events in total but all are 'information'










sorry if im being a total idiot here, but i dont really know what im doing and getting very frustrated with this pc!

also, ive got kaspersky antivirus, and regularly scan my computer, could it still be infected?


----------



## thomashomer1986 (Oct 8, 2011)

hi there, i'm still stuck with this problem. i'm restoring it every other day!

apologies if i haven't given you enough information, but as said before i'm looking through the event log details and not sure if i'm looking at the section!

im getting very annoyed with windows 7 now, why cant it just work! i might go back to ubuntu lol.

i've got kaspersky antivirus and windows essentials, both are saying virus free.


----------



## tyza (Jun 9, 2008)

go to the step where your picture is showing , (event manager)

click on the lvl tab until all the error's are stacked together at the top , 

expand the source a bit wider and making the date tab a bit smaller at the same time,

take another screenshot then.


*pressing the level tab groups events of the same level type together*


----------



## thomashomer1986 (Oct 8, 2011)

hi tyza, thanks very much for replying.










i hope that helps


----------



## tyza (Jun 9, 2008)

Go to start > control panel > administrative tools > services ,

look for Network Location Awareness and set it to automatic and start it, reboot.

i want to see the description of the kernel power error if that is possible, you can just 

repeat the previous step except take a screenshot of your cursor selecting the kernel-

power error.


----------



## thomashomer1986 (Oct 8, 2011)

hi tyza, thanks again for responding.










i checked the network location awareness and it was already set to automatic.

i hope that helps.


----------



## tyza (Jun 9, 2008)

> i checked the network location awareness and it was already set to automatic.
> 
> i hope that helps.


was it started though ?


the error messages seems to be since 05 of Jan.

next step :



> Try this...
> 
> Start computer in safe mode.
> 
> ...


credits:mark


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, we have already tried a winsock reset and I said then I doubt it is the problem. I suspect your network card, the kernel error is the most important. What make is the NIC that you have, open a cmd prompt as admin and type:-


```
systeminfo> 0 & notepad 0
```
 (press enter) 

You can delete the windows updates from the notepad file, post the rest here.


----------



## thomashomer1986 (Oct 8, 2011)

hi there, yes i have tried winsock reset already, with no luck unfortunately.

yes the 'network location awareness' was started.

heres the notepad file jenae:


Host Name: THOMAS-DESKTOP
OS Name: Microsoft Windows 7 Professional 
OS Version: 6.1.7601 Service Pack 1 Build 7601
OS Manufacturer: Microsoft Corporation
OS Configuration: Standalone Workstation
OS Build Type: Multiprocessor Free

System Type: x64-based PC
Processor(s): 1 Processor(s) Installed.
[01]: Intel64 Family 6 Model 23 Stepping 10 GenuineIntel ~3203 Mhz
BIOS Version: American Megatrends Inc. 0405 , 22/11/2010
Windows Directory: C:\Windows
System Directory: C:\Windows\system32
Boot Device: \Device\HarddiskVolume1
System Locale: en-gb;English (United Kingdom)
Input Locale: en-gb;English (United Kingdom)
Time Zone: (UTC) Dublin, Edinburgh, Lisbon, London
Total Physical Memory: 8,191 MB
Available Physical Memory: 6,601 MB
Virtual Memory: Max Size: 16,380 MB
Virtual Memory: Available: 14,641 MB
Virtual Memory: In Use: 1,739 MB
Page File Location(s): C:\pagefile.sys
Domain: WORKGROUP
Logon Server: \\THOMAS-DESKTOP
Hotfix(s): 67 Hotfix(s) Installed.
[01]: 982861
[02]: KB971033
[03]: KB2425227
[04]: KB2479943
[05]: KB2484033
[06]: KB2488113
[07]: KB2491683
[08]: KB2492386
[09]: KB2503665
[10]: KB2505438
[11]: KB2506014
[12]: KB2506212
[13]: KB2506928
[14]: KB2507618
[15]: KB2508272
[16]: KB2509553
[17]: KB2510531
[18]: KB2511250
[19]: KB2511455
[20]: KB2515325
[21]: KB2518869
[22]: KB2522422
[23]: KB2529073
[24]: KB2532531
[25]: KB2533552
[26]: KB2534111
[27]: KB2536275
[28]: KB2536276
[29]: KB2539635
[30]: KB2541014
[31]: KB2544893
[32]: KB2545698
[33]: KB2547666
[34]: KB2552343
 [35]: KB2556532
[36]: KB2560656
[37]: KB2562937
[38]: KB2563227
[39]: KB2563894
[40]: KB2564958
[41]: KB2567053
[42]: KB2567680
[43]: KB2570791
[44]: KB2570947
[45]: KB2572077
[46]: KB2579686
[47]: KB2584146
[48]: KB2586448
[49]: KB2588516
[50]: KB2603229
[51]: KB2607576
[52]: KB2616676
[53]: KB2617657
[54]: KB2618444
[55]: KB2618451
[56]: KB2619339
[57]: KB2620704
[58]: KB2620712
[59]: KB2631813
[60]: KB2633952
[61]: KB2639417
[62]: KB2641690
[63]: KB2644615
[64]: KB2656356
[65]: KB958488
[66]: KB976902
[67]: KB982018
Network Card(s): 2 NIC(s) Installed.
[01]: Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Connection Name: Local Area Connection
Status: Media disconnected
[02]: Edimax nLite Wireless USB Adapter
Connection Name: Wireless Network Connection
DHCP Enabled: Yes
DHCP Server: 192.168.0.1
IP address(es)
[01]: 192.168.0.2
[02]: fe80::f996:f335:402b:507d

hanks for your help


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, go to start search and type:- Control netconnections, press enter, right click on network connection and select properties, highlight IPV6 and uncheck it.


----------



## thomashomer1986 (Oct 8, 2011)

thanks jenae, i've done that now, will let you know if i have any more trouble.

your help is much appreciated!


----------



## jcoady (Oct 1, 2012)

jenae said:


> Hi, well you do need to run as administrator as Spunk said, however as you can connect I doubt it is a tcp stack problem so to repair Winsock (Reg parameters rewritten), the command:-
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Thanks, jenae. Followed your instructions, and it worked fine for me on my Win7 machine. I am no longer getting the error "failed to connect to a windows service".


----------

